# Separate male and females?



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

I was told that my pigeons are not flying for long because they are willing to nest rather than to fly. I am thinking to build a small section to have separate sexes. The loft will have a breeders section for stock birds and a males/ female section which share the trapper door. The question is with whom shouls i put the young birds?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

some breeders prefer putting youngsters with other youngsters but if space is limited, they prefer putting young birds with hens because hens are less aggressive then cock birds.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

It's called the widowhood system, it has it's advantages as well as disadvantages, people build a section for YBs but as Sevensouls said if the space is limited you'd rather put them with females than males as both of them are aggressive but females are way less aggressive than males especially dominant ones.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Roller lover said:


> I was told that my pigeons are not flying for long because they are willing to nest rather than to fly. I am thinking to build a small section to have separate sexes. The loft will have a breeders section for stock birds and a males/ female section which share the trapper door. The question is with whom shouls i put the young birds?


What kinda breed do you have???
My high flyer young birds usually wean somewhere between 30-45 days. Their training starts immediately after that. Till they are 2 1/2-3months old, I keep them with breeders. Then they are shifted to hen's apartment. If they are shifted to cocks section then the cocks chase them and try to mount them. So its advisable to put them with hens.


----------

